# Book or Movie ?



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

If there is a book, on which there is also a movie, would you first read the book and then watch the movie, or the opposite? 


I know it is irrelevant and has nothing to do with personality but still...


My brother prefers to watch only movies but I prefer to read the book first and then watch the movie. I think while making a film, directors present their own point of view and to gain better understanding of the subject/theme I need to make my own perspective first. 

What are your views?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I usually just watch the movie because I hate to read, but if the movie interests me enough, I might plumb the depths of the book.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

Books first, then movie.
The kind of worlds that are presented in books actually feel more life like than movies since they show the inner thoughts of the characters, so dilemmas are easier to follow than blankly staring at some actor's face for minutes.
Leaves room for imagination and atmosphere. 
Also utilizes smell, touch and taste, along with feelings of the inner bodily functions. 
Movies try to sum up the books in 1 1/2 hour films, and because they're based off the books, sometimes the directors try to stay as true to the book as possible, which is really boring, or they try to distance and create their own spin-off, which is a gamble into weirdness and awesomeness.


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

Movie first, if I like it, then the book!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

If possible, prefer to read the book first.


----------



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

Books open the doors to the Land of Imagination. 

I <3 Reading Books :kitteh:


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

Muskaan said:


> Books open the doors to the Land of Imagination.
> 
> I <3 Reading Books :kitteh:


Let me tell you, our personality types play a role here too. Nothing like being absorbed in emotions in a movie theater. At least for me! You are INTP so it might be different for you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

​90% of the time, book first, movie second.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I definitely want to read the book first so I can have my own interpretation of it before I see someone else's interpretation. But I also like to see how other people will portray it so I would want to see the movie too.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

While I know that reading the book first will usually result in being disappointed with the movie because they always have to leave something out or they change something or it doesn't match how i pictured it, etc. But I still prefer to read the book first because I like to form my own mental images of what people/places look like, and I like to get my own message/impression of things rather than having it pre-influenced by the film-maker's take on it. But I'm still usually curious to see the movie at least to compare, and to enjoy scenery and costumes even if I think they've butchered the characters or story.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i like movies based on books
and books based on movies


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I have no definite pattern. Often I read books well before they become movies (_e.g._, Tolkien). Sometimes I watch movies but never read the books (_e.g._, Harry Potter franchise). I have yet to ever see that a movie is coming out based upon the book and have decided to first read the book. Nor have I ever seen a movie based upon a book and decided to read the book after watching the movie.

EDIT: I just remembered that there have been some Stephen King stories that I have read after seeing movies, but I hadn't sought out the book or short story strictly because I had seen the movie. It just happened to play out that way.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I definitely prefer to read the book first, the book presents the story me far more completely and allows me to interpret it for myself. Books also typically allow the reader to follow the thought process' of the characters in a way that films simply cannot. Films on the other hand are anothers interpretation of the story, and often vary wildly from the book. I love film and a good movie can bring a story to life in a wonderful way, but I prefer print first.


----------



## dyslexxie (Dec 28, 2015)

I prefer books to movies, but that depends on the story of course.


----------



## BlueNix (Nov 19, 2015)

I voted watch first then read because I have come across movies that were good enough that I had to read the book but if I have read the book I usually won't bother with the movie (a few exceptions like LOTRs or bios/historical). All those bits of plot that get lost on the editing floor.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

What's a book?


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

if the movie is based on the book, ill read the book first. but nowadays i dont have time to read books so i only watch movies


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

In theory, I'd prefer reading the book before watching the movie. 

But in real life, when I see there's a new movie based on a book, I tend to watch the movie first, and then read the book. If it's a trilogy/saga, I try to read the books before watching the following movies.

So I guess, I watch first, read later.


----------



## Muskaan (Jan 27, 2016)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> What's a book?



Instrument that record, analyse, summarise, organise, debate and explain information that are illustrative, non-illustrative, hardbound, paperback, jacketed, non-jacketed, with foreword, introduction, table of contents, index, that are intended for the enlightenment, understanding, enrichment, enhancement and education of the human brain through sensory route of vision...sometimes touched!

--definition of a book 

by Rancho in _3 Idiots_


----------



## LynxLynx (Jan 7, 2016)

Goya said:


> In theory, I'd prefer reading the book before watching the movie.
> 
> But in real life, when I see there's a new movie based on a book, I tend to watch the movie first, and then read the book. If it's a trilogy/saga, I try to read the books before watching the following movies.
> 
> So I guess, I watch first, read later.


I am similar to this. In theory, I prefer books. But I end up watching the movies instead.


----------

